# He PAGADO para suscribirme a un motor de búsqueda inversa y ahora estoy: a) ENGANCHADA y b) ATERRORIZADA.



## Segismunda (30 Ago 2022)

Por culpa de las faggotas depravadas he descubierto que la búsqueda inversa, es decir, la búsqueda a partir de imágenes, está muy lograda. Yo estaba avezada a Google imágenes, que si metes una foto de Concha Velasco te sale Ana Torroja y vivía feliz en la ignorancia. Pero resulta que esa tecnología, si la pagas, está avanzadísima:


En primer lugar, porque no funciona como la puta mierda de Google imágenes.
En segundo lugar, porque las herramientas de pago no hacen una "búsqueda inversa" propiamente dicha. Eso sería encontrar una foto concreta en todos los lugares donde aparece.
Pero lo que hacen estos motores es más siniestro y propio de un capítulo de Black Mirror. Si metes una foto de una persona, o una colección de fotos, analizan sus rasgos y pueden encontrar cualquier otra foto o captura de vídeo que aparezca en internet. Da igual que esa persona salga de frente, de perfil, con mucha luz o poca, diez kilos más gorda o delgada. No es búsqueda inversa, es escaneo y localización rigurosa de individuos. Sí, también aparece gente que no es, y si quieres encontrar nuevos resultados, deberás alterar la colección de fotos que la máquina usa como base de rasgos. Pero asusta. Y engancha.

Estamos bien jodidos. Y yo porque soy una guarra analógica, cuya adolescencia sucedió antes del boom de las redes, pero acabo de encontrar a un amigo de mi Instagram pelándosela como un mono en Cam4 (que, por si no lo sabéis, hay páginas que se dedican a capturar esos contenidos). Dejo a vuestro libre discernimiento si merece la pena gastarse 30 euros durante un mes y aprovechar para pasar por el escáner a todos vuestros amigos y conocidos. A mí me cunde, qué carajo.

Yo uso Pimeyes, no sé si es la mejor, pero me da pavor pensar que las haya mejores.

ACTUALIZO: he encontrado a otra persona con un puto disfraz de carnaval: peluca, gafas, maquillaje ¿Pero cómo coño lo hacen?


----------



## Segismunda (30 Ago 2022)

Siento pena por quien no comprenda que yo pague 30 euros para buscar a mis conocidos en actitudes indecorosas. Así de triste y RARA será tu vida.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ago 2022)

Tb estoy abonado, me sirve para ocasionales stalkeos. También para localizar a algunas lumis, el yandex suele descartar las que son fotos tomadas de modelos etc.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ago 2022)

En principio se puede usar si tu mismo eres un degenerado y quieres trazar todas las fotos sensibles que rulan por internet y pedir que las eliminen de las búsquedas


----------



## Segismunda (30 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> En principio se puede usar si tu mismo eres un degenerado y quieres trazar todas las fotos sensibles que rulan por internet y pedir que las eliminen de las búsquedas



Tienen un blog que explica muchas cosas, entre ellas consejos a gente que padezca "revenge porn" y cosas así.


----------



## Abrojo (30 Ago 2022)

A mí me sorprende lo poquisimo q tardan en arrojar resultados.

También sirve para encontrar a parecidos razonables. No lo he probado conmigo aun por temor.

El premium son cien o trescientos y pico al mes para una deep search. A saber como será


----------



## Salsa_rosa (30 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Tienen un blog que explica muchas cosas, entre ellas consejos a gente que padezca "revenge porn" y cosas así.



No has proba0 a mandarles un anónimo a esos conocidos???


----------



## Suprimo (30 Ago 2022)

¿Y las fotocs?


----------



## Segismunda (30 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> A mí me sorprende lo poquisimo q tardan en arrojar resultados.
> 
> También sirve para encontrar a parecidos razonables. No lo he probado conmigo aun por temor.
> 
> El premium son cien o trescientos y pico al mes para una deep search. A saber como será



Una salvajada de precio, me figuro que deep search puede incluir ¿Redes sociales? Porque la versión barata no las incluye y no sé si es por tema legal o porque no es premium.



Salsa_rosa dijo:


> No has proba0 a mandarles un anónimo a esos conocidos???



El conocido en cuestión, si bien me sorprendió encontrarlo, no me extrañaría nada que le dé igual porque va bastante sueltecito.

Ya he encontrado a otro, pero en este caso posando de modelo, nada indecoroso. Cómo le gusta a la gente sentirse una Keitmós de la vida en cualquier revistucha.


----------



## etsai (30 Ago 2022)

Sigues escribiendo como un tío, hay que mejorar esa IA.


----------



## Segismunda (30 Ago 2022)

Después de toda la tarde entregada a desatender la casa y poner unas tristes patatas y huevos a cocer para la cena, solo he descubierto:

2 Marranas en CAM4.
1 Posado artístico en una revistucha.
1 Una amiga que estaba viendo un partido y la sacaron con papada y cara de medio muerta en un periódico local. *Lógicamente esa foto ya está guardada y se comentará en el siguiente vermú de amiguichis.*

Ahora tiro un poco de atún por encima de las patatas con huevos, aceite de oliva, y le digo a mi hombre que es dieta mediterránea sanísima. Pero esta tarde de diversión que me llevo pa mí se queda.


----------



## Segismunda (30 Ago 2022)

He cenado y me he venido para el saloncito a seguir con lo mío. Ahora me siento un poco estafada porque puedo rastrear desde redes sociales hasta internet, pero no al revés. Por ejemplo, si quiero saber quién es un fulano que sale en un vídeo derroyente de internet, más me vale que haya salido aunque sea en un periódico local, porque con su Linkedin o su Facebook no me van a conectar.

Y me parece bien.



Spoiler



Y un poco mal, también, que me he gastado treinta euros


----------



## Erik morden (30 Ago 2022)

Hi aldono, prefiero a Markus


----------



## TedKord (31 Ago 2022)

30€ al mes.... Joder pues me lo estoy pensando. Me encantaría encontrar fotos indecorosas, guarras o prohibidas de conocidos y compañeros de curro.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Ago 2022)

@Segismunda también te recomiendo el buscador de imágenes de Yandex,

no es lo mismo, hace búsquedas de personas parecidas y da bastante lol





__





Yandex Images: search for images online or search by image


Funny pictures, backgrounds for your desktop, diagrams and illustrated instructions - answers to your questions in the form of images. Search by image and photo




yandex.com



















Al de caca333 lo ha pillado bastante


----------



## Segismunda (31 Ago 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> 30€ al mes.... Joder pues me lo estoy pensando. Me encantaría encontrar fotos indecorosas, guarras o prohibidas de conocidos y compañeros de curro.



Morbosísimo. Acabo de encontrar a un chico muy mono que conozco de redes, pero no es de mi zona ni nada. Meto una foto por pura curiosidad... y BOOM! Reportaje en Tumblr enseñando cara/cuerpo y rabo, por separado y todo junto.

También he visto a una faggota metiéndose cosas por el culo. Pero ya tú sabes cómo va esto. Aunque haya gente que te sorprende, siempre tienes sospechas de por dónde empezar.


----------



## TedKord (31 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Morbosísimo. Acabo de encontrar a un chico muy mono que conozco de redes, pero no es de mi zona ni nada. Meto una foto por pura curiosidad... y BOOM! Reportaje en Tumblr enseñando cara/cuerpo y rabo, por separado y todo junto.
> 
> También he visto a una faggota metiéndose cosas por el culo. Pero ya tú sabes cómo va esto. Aunque haya gente que te sorprende, siempre tienes sospechas de por dónde empezar.



¿Trabajas para Google? Porque con esta clase de publicidad ya me has convencido.


----------



## Pollepolle (31 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Por culpa de las faggotas depravadas he descubierto que la búsqueda inversa, es decir, la búsqueda a partir de imágenes, está muy lograda. Yo estaba avezada a Google imágenes, que si metes una foto de Concha Velasco te sale Ana Torroja y vivía feliz en la ignorancia. Pero resulta que esa tecnología, si la pagas, está avanzadísima:
> 
> 
> En primer lugar, porque no funciona como la puta mierda de Google imágenes.
> ...



He usado ese buscador cuando te mostraba preva de los resultados y es flipante!!

No es que solo te encuentre la persona, es que tr encuentra personas que son la ostia de parecidas. Y esto me acojona bastante.


----------



## Segismunda (31 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Al de caca333 lo ha pillado bastante



El problema del puto cacas es que tiene tantísimo contenido porno, que entierra casi cualquier otro contenido que pudiese salir. Se pasó de frenada, a otros les pasa lo contrario, que tienen demasiado contenido no porno en internet y su par de pajillas en Chaturbate pasan desapercibidas. 

De todas formas el cacas se llama Alejandro Muñoz Neira, ya lo ha soltado, presa de la desesperación, porque no damos con él.




Pollepolle dijo:


> He usado ese buscador cuando te mostraba preva de los resultados y es flipante!!
> 
> No es que solo te encuentre la persona, es que tr encuentra personas que son la ostia de parecidas. Y esto me acojona bastante.




A mí me flipa que pueda encontrar gente en posturas y ángulos bastante distintos que la foto original, que han adelgazado, engordado o incluso van disfrazados de carnaval.


----------



## Calahan (31 Ago 2022)

Has buscado políticos, etc..?


----------



## machote hispano (31 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Después de toda la tarde entregada a desatender la casa y poner unas tristes patatas y huevos a cocer para la cena, solo he descubierto:
> 
> 2 Marranas en CAM4.
> 1 Posado artístico en una revistucha.
> ...



Das miedito. 

Pero tus búsquedas también te delatan a ti. Tus amigues seguro tienen ya material chungo. 

Lleva un puñal a la próxima reunión.


----------



## Segismunda (31 Ago 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> El problema del puto cacas es que tiene tantísimo contenido porno, que entierra casi cualquier otro contenido que pudiese salir. Se pasó de frenada, a otros les pasa lo contrario, que tienen demasiado contenido no porno en internet y su par de pajillas en Chaturbate pasan desapercibidas.
> 
> De todas formas el cacas se llama Alejandro Muñoz Neira, ya lo ha soltado, presa de la desesperación, porque no damos con él.
> 
> ...



No. Es raro que a un político de cierto nivel no lo hubieran encontrado más y si es un mindundi sería mucha potra dar con algo. Además de que sus fotos en actos de partido y mierdas enterrarían los pornos, salvo que fuesen muchos y/o muy descarados.

Hoy está siendo un día muy flojo.


----------



## Segismunda (9 Sep 2022)

He descubierto algo bastante obvio, pero que me ha llamado la atención:

Los actores porno americanos suelen estar fichados en las webs de arrestos. En USA es fácil averiguar el nombre real de alguien, dónde vive, sus problemas con la justicia y muchísimas cosas más. Así que es meter un careto de actor porno en Pimeyes y saberlo todo. No hace falta que sea ni famoso, con que haya hecho el típico vídeo casca-pajeándose por cuatro perras a los 18, ya sale. En España no creo que fuese posible, hay mucha más protección de datos. Bien por nuestro país, mal por nuestra necesidad de derroición porteril.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Sep 2022)

Uhmmm... Pimolhos e un motor gostoso!!!

Acabo de descargarme un vídeo de un compa de bachiller bombeando y corriéndose bien rico. En productora porno profesional, cuidao que hay nivel.

Eso va para mí cámara de los descubrimientos derroyentes.


----------



## GT5 (21 Sep 2022)

No hace falta pagar 30 euros para encontrar verdades: Yo sin pagar he encontrado 4 de badoo que eran putas y 3 que eran sugars...

Y tú sólo maricones haciéndose pajas. Ni siquiera se te había pasado por la cabeza la posibilidad de encontrar anuncios de putas.

No hace falta llamar a Colombo. Te has delatado, aunque tampoco es que hayamos descubierto la pólvora sabiendo que eras un maricón y ahora seguramente una travelo.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Sep 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> No hace falta pagar 30 euros para encontrar verdades: Yo sin pagar he encontrado 4 de badoo que eran putas y 3 que eran sugars...
> 
> Y tú sólo maricones haciéndose pajas. Ni siquiera se te había pasado por la cabeza la posibilidad de encontrar anuncios de putas.
> 
> No hace falta llamar a Colombo. Te has delatado, aunque tampoco es que hayamos descubierto la pólvora sabiendo que eras un maricón y ahora seguramente una travelo.



No voy a buscar COÑOTES, que no me interesan. Además, mi último descubrimiento es un compa de clase follándose a una coneja tetona.


----------



## thanos2 (21 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> A mí me sorprende lo poquisimo q tardan en arrojar resultados.
> 
> También sirve para encontrar a parecidos razonables. No lo he probado conmigo aun por temor.
> 
> El premium son cien o trescientos y pico al mes para una deep search. A saber como será



Imagínate que todo lo que has hecho con tu móvil queda recogido, tanto por la cámara delantera como trasera, en forma de capturas (unas 3 por segundo).
Algo así debe ser el premium.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Sep 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> No hace falta pagar 30 euros para encontrar verdades: Yo sin pagar he encontrado 4 de badoo que eran putas y 3 que eran sugars...
> 
> Y tú sólo maricones haciéndose pajas. Ni siquiera se te había pasado por la cabeza la posibilidad de encontrar anuncios de putas.
> 
> No hace falta llamar a Colombo. Te has delatado, aunque tampoco es que hayamos descubierto la pólvora sabiendo que eras un maricón y ahora seguramente una travelo.



plaster atontao, todas las putes estan en kider badoo etc

imagino que buscando clientes o algun retrasado al que sacarle los cuartos


----------



## Segismunda (21 Sep 2022)

Es que la gente no se hace a la idea de la cantidad de veces que aparece por la vastedad de internet. Ora corriéndose en Fakings, ora corriendo delante de un toro en San Sebastián de los Reyes... y cuando no, en el cumpleaños de Jose Fernando (esquina superior derecha).

















Esto será tema de un futuro hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Sep 2022)

@Segismunda 

¿Dover fueron pazuzeados?

Léete este artículo, por favor. El disco ridículo aquel que sacaron que tiró su carrera a una fosa séptica lo hicieron porque la rubia probó el África con un mamadou...









Dover: la luz y la oscuridad de lo nunca visto en el rock español


Ningún radar les vio venir, destrozaron todas las reglas al triunfar cantando en inglés y con dos hermanas al frente para luego generar un rechazo visceral. Se cumplen 25 años de su gran éxito, ‘Devil Came to Me’, con algunas heridas aún abiertas




elpais.com





"Parecía que había cierta influencia de un novio de Amparo en la onda africana."

El propio batería se hizo cargo de la representación de la banda. Antúnez recuerda: “Tenía que suplicar para que nos contrataran. Fue un suicidio musical. *La gente se descojonaba de nosotros.* Perdimos el norte. Y cuando lo recuperamos ya fue tarde”.


----------



## Beholder (21 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Por culpa de las faggotas depravadas he descubierto que la búsqueda inversa, es decir, la búsqueda a partir de imágenes, está muy lograda. Yo estaba avezada a Google imágenes, que si metes una foto de Concha Velasco te sale Ana Torroja y vivía feliz en la ignorancia. Pero resulta que esa tecnología, si la pagas, está avanzadísima:
> 
> 
> En primer lugar, porque no funciona como la puta mierda de Google imágenes.
> ...



Gracias por el hilo, no tenía ni idea y he FLIPADO. 

EL ANONIMATO HA MUERTO.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Segismunda
> 
> ¿Dover fueron pazuzeados?
> 
> ...




Un público muy complicado para andar experimentando. Encima eran otros tiempos, hoy se hubieran puesto a petardear y tendrían al indie comiendo de su mano, pero de aquella el panorama era otro.

Hay que investigar a ese novio africano y la posible pazuzificación.


----------



## Elforero2000 (21 Sep 2022)

Asusta y emociona lo que se puede saber con acceso a internet, unos euritos y conocimientos básicos


----------



## bondiappcc (21 Sep 2022)

Ya lo decía aquél: *Hoy las ciencias adelantan que es una barbaridad*

Y, en efecto, da pavor.


----------



## Inyusto (21 Sep 2022)

Cada día más contento de tener menos fotos que Búfalo Bill. Total, para cuando sea un abuelo me crearan los recuerdos de la nada. Y el móvil con la cámara siempre tapada.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Segismunda
> 
> ¿Dover fueron pazuzeados?
> 
> ...



Siempre fueron un coñazo gafapasta.


----------



## OBDC (21 Sep 2022)

Yo metería a las mujeres de lis amigos y familiares. Con un poco de suerte me la hago chupar a cambio del silencio.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Sep 2022)

@Segismunda ¿pero estás segura de que los resultados que dices que encuentras son las personas que buscabas? Porque a veces salen cosas eróticopornogra´ficas de parecidos razonables


----------



## Segismunda (21 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> @Segismunda ¿pero estás segura de que los resultados que dices que encuentras son las personas que buscabas? Porque a veces salen cosas eróticopornogra´ficas de parecidos razonables




Hay que separar el grano de la paja. A veces salen cosas que no tienen ni pies ni cabeza, otras son razonables y requieren zoom y fijarse en los detalles. Por supuesto hay gente que ha hecho PORNOTE, como mi compañero de insti, que ese no puede negar que es él.

Fíjate, que ni la derroición de la edad consigue engañar a Pimeyes:




Sobre estas líneas, actor porno pizi-orejón, en la flor de la vida (izquierda), visitado por PAZUZU (derecha).


----------



## Abrojo (21 Sep 2022)

yo estoy cada mes pensando en darme de baja pero siempre hago algún hallazgo o tengo alguna necesidad que realmente me compensa el chivatazo de este servicio


----------



## Segismunda (21 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo estoy cada mes pensando en darme de baja pero siempre hago algún hallazgo o tengo alguna necesidad que realmente me compensa el chivatazo de este servicio



Yo acabo de ver a un gurú bitcoiner cuando tenía veinte años, sorbiendo lefotas y portando el facial empoderante con una dignidad que creo que haré hasta un hilo.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Yo acabo de ver a un gurú bitcoiner cuando tenía veinte años, sorbiendo lefotas y portando el facial empoderante con una dignidad que creo que haré hasta un hilo.



qué amistades tan raras tienes tú

no te tienta el premium?


----------



## Segismunda (21 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> qué amistades tan raras tienes tú
> 
> no te tienta el premium?



Es carísimo. Y el problema fundamental es que Premium, según creo, no accede a redes sociales (aunque sean en abierto). Eso es precisamente lo que limita las posibilidades. Sin eso, no sé de dónde más sacarán la información (salvo que la versión barata funcione peor a propósito).

Por cierto, fallito de seguridad de algunas webs de contactos, que con las fotos privadas, Pimeyes las encuentra igual. Webs de Swingers y cosas turbias así.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Tb estoy abonado, me sirve para ocasionales stalkeos. *También para localizar a algunas lumis*, el yandex suele descartar las que son fotos tomadas de modelos etc.



XD

Joder qué crack ... *MIS DIES*.

*Taluec*


----------



## Abrojo (22 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> XD
> 
> Joder qué crack ... *MIS DIES*.
> 
> *Taluec*



Anécdota.

La mayor parte de resultados me llevan a modelos eróticas de IG con OF a veces, que se ve claro que usan sus fotos como gancho porque no están en la ciudad sino en otro país exótico o en Rusia/Ucrania. A este respecto Yandex también sirve mucho porque indexa fotos de eslavas más que de otras y si son reconocibles, pues te las enseña.

Otras veces te aparecen algunas fotos de las chicas en garitos o discotecas, no sabes a ciencia cierta si están o no por la ciudad. Actualmente los anuncios de prostitución tienen muy mala gestión porque no siempre aparece la chica que igual sí estaba hace una semana etc. Se van rotando y pasándose los teléfonos así que guiarse por las fotos es muy mala idea, hasta que descubres como identificar las que son más naturales en sus selfis y puede tener más verosimilitud. TL;DR: las tías de hoy en día tienen álbumes que parecen de prostituta profesional

Sin embargo una vez hallé a posteriori de la cita a una con su instagram. Una rusa bajita y esbelta de aspecto teen. Lo tiene púbico, creo, o en cualquier caso me agregó. Se dedica a poner fotos de viajes, un poquillo de su vida con su perro en verano etc. y algo de su trabajo (porque trabaja). Resumiendo mucho, deduje que empezó con la prostitución con una amiga, luego con un primer viaje a Turquía y haciendo duo con ella. Esto mientras se sacaba la carrera de medicina.

Tras varios viajes donde seguramente dedicara unos días previos o posteriores a financiarlos, llevará como tres años o así de médico en Moscú, además operando. Es raro porque pone pocas fotos de su trabajo pero las que ha puesto se ve una clínica y ella con su bata, gorro etc. No, no es ayudante enfermera o nada. Médico y probablemente cirujana, tal vez plástica pero no estoy seguro

Deduje por tanto que tendría actualmente como unos cinco años más de los que pone en su anuncio (lo habitual). Todavía pasa por veinteañera primeriza.

El último viaje lo ha hecho con esa amiga a Marruecos, no sé si se ha anunciado o solo han ido de turismo. A la vuelta, con fotos en el aeropuerto Schipol deduje acertadamente que volvería a las andadas antes de regresar a Rusia. Me apareció el anuncio de la agencia en el móvil hace dos días (ya no se anuncia visiblemente en los páginas). Se estará un par de semanas, como acostumbra.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (22 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Anécdota.
> 
> La mayor parte de resultados me llevan a modelos eróticas de IG con OF a veces, que se ve claro que usan sus fotos como gancho porque no están en la ciudad sino en otro país exótico o en Rusia/Ucrania. A este respecto Yandex también sirve mucho porque indexa fotos de eslavas más que de otras y si son reconocibles, pues te las enseña.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya que estás te puede operar la napia o ver si te puede agrandar el pene.

Estas anécdotas son oro puro, cojones. Te estiras poco con ellas.
*
Taluec*


----------



## Abrojo (22 Sep 2022)

No hay mucho más que contar, es decir, hubiera estado mejor encontrarla antes de quedar con ella, pero por entonces (2021) no tenía el servicio este de pimeyes.

Aclarar que pimeyes no me dio el instagram directamente pero alguna cosa me llevó a la otra, ahí está la pericia de cada uno para tirar del hilo

Tengo dudas de si ir a verla otra vez o no y preguntarle qué tal Marruecos XD

Lo que pasa es que igual se asusta o algo y eso da mal rollo. Esas cosas me las guardo para mí. Aparte que la vez que estuve fue un poco ni fu ni fa, no muy habladora y eso resta puntos. Aparte recuerdo que me recibió un poco desmejorada con respecto a las fotos. Yo me llevé la impresión de que era medio yonki aunque igual era de dormir mal o de estar ya un poco harta de recibir clientes por esas fechas. Fíjate tu las sorpresas que te llevas sabiendo que tiene su carrera y profesión y que lo hace por sacarse unas perras extra para sus viajes. Nota mental: desconfiar mucho de las que viajan mucho y lo publican en IG, a ver de dónde sacan la pasta

Tampoco me da por repetir y también tengo el presupuesto ajustado y ahora no toca


----------



## Limonchelo (22 Sep 2022)

Aceptáis peticiones? 

Meter a alguna vecina puede estar bien para echarse unas risas.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Sep 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Por culpa de las faggotas depravadas he descubierto que la búsqueda inversa, es decir, la búsqueda a partir de imágenes, está muy lograda. Yo estaba avezada a Google imágenes, que si metes una foto de Concha Velasco te sale Ana Torroja y vivía feliz en la ignorancia. Pero resulta que esa tecnología, si la pagas, está avanzadísima:
> 
> 
> En primer lugar, porque no funciona como la puta mierda de Google imágenes.
> ...



Tengo a una personilla para que la pongas en el PIM-PIM ese, aunque la verdad es que solo poniendo su nombre real en el guggel imich normal ya da miedito. GOstaras.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Sep 2022)

¿Cuántos tenemos la suscripción? Yo no gasto las veinticinco búsquedas al día e igual a algún forero le interesa aprovecharse. Interesados MP

No juzgo vuestras depravaciones u obsesiones creep. No prometo que no haga mis propias búsquedas derivadas o no me quede con material en el HD tampoco


----------



## Segismunda (22 Sep 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Tengo a una personilla para que la pongas en el PIM-PIM ese, aunque la verdad es que solo poniendo su nombre real en el guggel imich normal ya da miedito. GOstaras.



Uhmmm... Acepto peticiones, ya he gastado a casi todos mis conocidos y estoy buscando actores porno por los loles. Spoiler: en USA, el 90% están fichados con nombre y apellidos por arrestos.


----------



## Segismunda (22 Sep 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Con esta persona en particular tengo miedo de que vaya a salir yo tambien. Aunque fuese de refilón. Tendrias material como para 14 posts.



Pero yo no sé quién eres tú. Además, nunca público cosas cuando ejerzo de hamija, ya era así en Trollity Fair. Vamos, que si te apetece saber, MP.


----------



## Segismunda (22 Sep 2022)

Próximamente, en vuestras pantallas...

¿QUIERES SABER SI TU NOVIA ES UNA GOARRA? ¿TE PREOCUPA QUE TU NOVIO SEA UN PUTAÑERO? Envía tus solicitudes y *EQUIPO DE DERROICIÓN* dará respuesta a tus dudas.


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2022)

Pon a @Gusman a ver que ambientes frecuenta 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## .AzaleA. (22 Sep 2022)

*Acabas de joderme la existencia.*

Luego tengo que aguantar que algún gilipuertas me pregunte que para qué llevo una pegatina en la cámara del móvil, o por qué uso un móvil retro de teclas.

En fin... Soy de esas personas que en plena adolescencia nunca se le ocurrió fotografiarse, ni mandar nada a nadie por pura intuición. Más tarde sí lo hice por amor, pero siempre guardando la foto en tarjeta, y pasándolo todo directamente aL Pc, nada de enviar por email, ni hostias.

No tengo vídeos guarros, ni fotos ultra comprometidas, pero vamos, que me parece denunciable que unas fototetas, o fotos en las que sales tan mal que no pareces ni tú, o fotos random tomadas por Google desde tu móvil, etc, que todo eso lo pueda sacar algún subnormal por 30 míseros euros. O simplemente fotos de tu red social. ¿?¿?

*¿Dónde queda eso de la protección de datos?*

_Qué asco de todo. Ojalá hubiera seguido siempre mi instinto anti-tecnología._


----------



## Mentalharm (22 Sep 2022)

De que cojones hablas?


----------



## Gusman (22 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Pon a @Gusman a ver que ambientes frecuenta
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



No se muy bien a que te refieres pero puedes preguntarle a tu puta madre que esta aqui a mi lado chupandomela.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Acabas de joderme la existencia.*
> 
> Luego tengo que aguantar que algún gilipuertas me pregunte que para qué llevo una pegatina en la cámara del móvil, o por qué uso un móvil retro de teclas.
> 
> ...



Pero si la persona teme que tenga material comprometido por 30 míseros euros puede buscarse y empezar el proceso de borrado.


----------



## Abrojo (22 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Acabas de joderme la existencia.*
> 
> Luego tengo que aguantar que algún gilipuertas me pregunte que para qué llevo una pegatina en la cámara del móvil, o *por qué uso un móvil retro de teclas.*



no jodas


----------



## Segismunda (22 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Pero si la persona teme que tenga material comprometido por 30 míseros euros puede buscarse y empezar el proceso de borrado.



Incluso puedes solicitar a Pimeyes que NO te encuentre. Subes una foto o una selección de fotos claras, en buena calidad, que la máquina usa para detectar tus rasgos y seleccionas que no sean rastreables por terceros.


----------



## OBDC (22 Sep 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> No se muy bien a que te refieres pero puedes preguntarle a tu puta madre que esta aqui a mi lado chupandomela.












Mi firma no defrauda contigo...


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Acabas de joderme la existencia.*
> 
> Luego tengo que aguantar que algún gilipuertas me pregunte que para qué llevo una pegatina en la cámara del móvil, o por qué uso un móvil retro de teclas.
> 
> ...



En Internet no hay datos protegidos.

Es un edificio sin puertas ni ventanas.

Cuanto antes aceptemos el desastre para la intimidad y esas cosas, mejor.


----------



## Dr.Muller (23 Sep 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Hi aldono, prefiero a Markus



Es dodo


----------



## BeninExpress (9 Oct 2022)

@Abrojo

Si sigues aceptando sugerencias ¿puedes buscar a éstas dos chonis-jamelgas de IG?

Cristina

Adriana

Algo me da en la nariz de que puede haber material.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> @Abrojo
> 
> Si sigues aceptando sugerencias ¿puedes buscar a éstas dos chonis-jamelgas de IG?
> 
> ...



el material es lo que enseñan ahi y en tiktok, no sé que esperas exactamente. No he hallado otras fotos más de las que controlan ellas que salgan


una poota que haga guarradas no va a tener un cataloguillo de modelo en RRSS y viceversa salvo que sea una profesional. A mí me ha costado encontrar fotos normales de profesionales que enseñan la cara porque seguro que las borran; alternativamente cuesta encontrar anuncios con cara descubierta si la profesional mantiene RR.SS.

otra cosa es si hacen demasiados viajes y a Dubai etc. ahí sí que hay que dudar _siempre_


----------



## Segismunda (9 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> el material es lo que enseñan ahi y en tiktok, no sé que esperas exactamente. No he hallado otras fotos más de las que controlan ellas que salgan
> 
> 
> una poota que haga guarradas no va a tener un cataloguillo de modelo en RRSS y viceversa salvo que sea una profesional. A mí me ha costado encontrar fotos normales de profesionales que enseñan la cara porque seguro que las borran; alternativamente cuesta encontrar anuncios con cara descubierta si la profesional mantiene RR.SS.
> ...



Ojalá un pimeyes que identifique heces y rostros cubiertos de heces.


----------

